# Need help in deciding a laptop within 75k (No Y50 please)



## Night-Rider (Nov 15, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) Around 75k.


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? Lots of Web surfing, movie watching and gaming 

I would be playing latest games like advanced warfare,  far cry 3, battlefield 4 etc. 


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

HP PAVILLION P073TX
Pavillion 

HP Envy k005tx 
Envy 

Asus g551jk
Asus 

Skeptical about the after sales service though and quite expensive 
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP and Dell
b. Dislike: Acer


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) 

HD would suffice, but if I can get a full HD along with GTX 850m I wouldn't mind. 

Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) minimum 3-4 hours. But doesn't really matter as I keep my laptop at home and travel every other weekend and they usually have charging outlet in trains. 

Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) 

Depending on price. Wherever I get the lowest I will buy it from there. I stay in India so I would buy it from here. 

Screen resolution doesn't matter but it must have good viewing angles as I watch lots of movies.  Can't compromise at the display quality hence staying away from Y50. Similarly selected Envy because of a good GPU (GTX 850M) 


Please look at the above mentioned configurations as there is a 17k difference between them. The only decent difference I found was back-lit keyboard and GTX 850m instead of GT 840m.

I would like to mention again, the screen quality is of utmost importance.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2014)

ASUS one.....


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 16, 2014)

Please be more elaborate in your response . Also how's the after sales support of ASUS? I don't want to take risk.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2014)

ASUS is a good company, don't worry........


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 16, 2014)

If you are spending 75k for a laptop, going for 768p is a joke.. my 2 paisa
I am not an expert on laptops but id strongly suggest one that has atleast a 900p screen


----------



## seamon (Nov 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> If you are spending 75k for a laptop, going for 768p is a joke.. my 2 paisa
> I am not an expert on laptops but id strongly suggest one that has atleast a 900p screen



alas 900p laptops are a rarity. 768p then directly 1080p.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 16, 2014)

So guys shall l finally go for ASUS? Anybody else who can vouch for the after sales service? Moreover, is there a way to get extended warranty for ASUS after purchase? I can't spend more than 80k at once


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 17, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> So guys shall l finally go for ASUS? Anybody else who can vouch for the after sales service? Moreover, is there a way to get extended warranty for ASUS after purchase? I can't spend more than 80k at once



Check ASUS website or talk with local ASUS store guys


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 17, 2014)

Why not try MSI GP60? It's a gaming laptop within your budget. You can check out the promotion at Flipkart. (Msi Store Online - Buy Msi Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com)  for the link. 

Buying at Flipkart has many launching promotions like free gaming bag, free Steelseries accessories, and games.

As for service, MSI is very reachable with Aforeserve as it's official service partner in India.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

yeah go with Asus one. BTW in the questionnaire I want a more specific games names to be listed for better answers.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 17, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], yes it's cheaper but I am looking for a laptop which has better configuration and at least a 850m. I would be using this laptop for at least 5years as this will be a desktop replacement. I don't want to buy a desktop as I like portability of the laptop. 
  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION], I would be playing latest games like advanced warfare,  far cry 3, battlefield 4 etc. 

I tried a store in Janakpuri but they didn't have asus in stock. Anybody knows a reliable guy in nehru Palace?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], yes it's cheaper but I am looking for a laptop which has better configuration and at least a 850m. I would be using this laptop for at least 5years as this will be a desktop replacement. I don't want to buy a desktop as I like portability of the laptop.
> [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION], I would be playing latest games like advanced warfare,  far cry 3, battlefield 4 etc.
> 
> I tried a store in Janakpuri but they didn't have asus in stock. Anybody knows a reliable guy in nehru Palace?


First of all the max life for a laptop on which you want to play on ultra will be 1 to 1.5 years at max. And by the time you get to the near steps of 5 years your machine will already be crying for an upgrade as simple as that.


----------



## seamon (Nov 17, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], yes it's cheaper but I am looking for a laptop which has better configuration and at least a 850m. I would be using this laptop for at least 5years as this will be a desktop replacement. I don't want to buy a desktop as I like portability of the laptop.
> [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION], I would be playing latest games like advanced warfare,  far cry 3, battlefield 4 etc.
> 
> I tried a store in Janakpuri but they didn't have asus in stock. Anybody knows a reliable guy in nehru Palace?



 5 years. I doubt any of these laptops will even be able to handle Assassin's creed Unity properly.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 17, 2014)

It's not just for gaming. It's for multimedia usage. Atleast 1 or 2 years for med settings would be fine. After that I would be using it as a "normal" laptop and for virtualization (VMs), part of the job.

- - - Updated - - -

Moreover, I tried lots of shops. ASUS customer care guys are DUMB. Even the branch manager sounded like a retard. 

Called SMC international and they said they accept orders for this laptop in advance. They are asking for 2k more than flipkart i.e. 82k. 3k extra for extended warranty. I think I am leaning towards HP k005tx now as this is going out of budget for me. The only downside on the HP side is a HD instead of FHD screen. 

Also, they have a better customer care as well.


----------



## seamon (Nov 17, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> It's not just for gaming. It's for multimedia usage. Atleast 1 or 2 years for med settings would be fine. After that I would be using it as a "normal" laptop and for virtualization (VMs), part of the job.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Also, the processor in HP is just a dual core one as opposed to quad in Asus.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 17, 2014)

I understand. ASUS laptop is more VFM but their customer care doesn't seem too assuring. Would be ordering from flipkart as they are offering it for 80,100.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> I understand. ASUS laptop is more VFM but their customer care doesn't seem too assuring. Would be ordering from flipkart as they are offering it for 80,100.


There are hardly any time when you will be needing CC to be coming in use to be frank. Go with Asus and enjoy the money you spent


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 17, 2014)

$hadow said:


> There are hardly any time when you will be needing CC to be coming in use to be frank. Go with Asus and enjoy the money you spent



Yeah I agree. I really hope I don't really need them. Btw, would there be any issue with the warranty if I buy from Flipkart? The seller is Robotronics and not WS Retail.

Also, for a moment I even thought of going for Y50 and replacing it's display with an IPS one. But I guess ASUS has even better build quality than Y50.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Yeah I agree. I really hope I don't really need them. Btw, would there be any issue with the warranty if I buy from Flipkart? The seller is Robotronics and not WS Retail.
> 
> Also, for a moment I even thought of going for Y50 and replacing it's display with an IPS one. But I guess ASUS has even better build quality than Y50.



Why not spend a day in Nehru Place and hunt for the laptop locally first?


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 17, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Why not spend a day in Nehru Place and hunt for the laptop locally first?


I checked with SMC International over phone. They emailed me a quotation mentioning 82k. So I doubt I would get a cheaper deal locally.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> I checked with SMC International over phone. They emailed me a quotation mentioning 82k. So I doubt I would get a cheaper deal locally.



I won't say cheap but yeah a bargain price is always nice.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 18, 2014)

Just booked the ASUS g551jk today. Would collect it over weekend.  Feeling guilty of spending so much money.   Won't buy new clothes for at least an year.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2014)

Enjoy your purchase and do review the laptop once you got it.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 19, 2014)

Sure. I have the review planned. Please list any specific games that you would like me to test


----------



## sggupta95 (Nov 21, 2014)

can you tell us how much you got it for?


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 21, 2014)

I got it for 80,500. Here is the pic.

- - - Updated - - -

First impressions:

The build quality is really nice. The machine seems to be heating up quite a bit when I used it at the shop. But I guess this was due to first time boot and the shop being hot. (I drank three glasses of water there) The screen was quite white. After the inbuilt screen calibration, I reduced the Gamma and now it just looks awesome! Track pad seems to be a bit stiff, but that may get better with time. 

Audio quality is disappointing. I expected better. But the gaming headsets given with this notebook would be really helpful. So I can't really complain.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

You will be using a proper gaming mouse and headset at a later stage so don't worry about it.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 22, 2014)

Temps are quite low while gaming. I bought a laptop cool pad yesterday and now the average cpu and gpu Temps at load are 62 and 60 degrees at load


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 22, 2014)

^^can you post few images of laptop and maybe do an unboxing video


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 22, 2014)

I am shifting my house today. And the next week is quite busy.  I would do the video in may be next 2-3 weeks


----------

